# Phosphorous Spin



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vermont.....Agweb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/vermont-dairy-farm-spins-manure-to-take-out-phosphorus-naa-associated-press/


----------

